# are farmstyle dog biscuits ok for mice



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

are small farmstyle biscuits ok for them
farmstyle being company


----------



## chirkowatson (May 11, 2010)

Well farm biscuits are really very good diet. It contains adequate amount of necessary nutrients which a dog contain. I suggest you to avoid giving it to the mice. The reason behind it is that this highly royal diet of dog is not completely adjustable to mice. The body mechanism of the mice and dog has vast difference. so it would not be suitable.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I would think it would be ok as a treat, but not a everyday source of food


----------

